# Passed my NREMT practical!



## mintygood (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys.  I haven't really been an active poster but I have been lurking for quite a while now.  Just wanted to post about my passing of the NREMT-B practical!

I live in TN and we are trained to the EMT-I level for all intensive purposes yet we are only required to be a NREMT-B.  Anyway, I got the Epinephrine skill/medical assessment and I owned it first try!  The only thing I failed to do was ask if pt took any prior interventions (I kind of covered my *** by calling med control rather than just using standing orders).   

My advice to any other EMTs out there who are worried, just study your *** off, visualize doing the skill, and memorize your assessment.  Also, keep in mind that before you take BSI, take a deep breath and check YOUR own pulse.


----------



## EMSrush (May 3, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Jackson (May 5, 2011)

I took mine almost two weeks ago and wanted to vomit before I went in the station, but as soon as I walked in I was calm, cool, and collected. I had trauma assessment and It was my favorite one.


----------



## uhurturwhat? (May 9, 2011)

Good job. Passed mine too.


----------



## bearmedic (May 14, 2011)

Took my practical today just found out I passed all for I-85 testing out on Monday. Skills really wasn't that bad, at least for this level.  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mintygood (May 21, 2011)

took my written and passed!  Took me about 30 minutes and got stopped at question 73.  I used jb learning online tests, my JEMS textbook, the fisdap online prep test and rea's flash card book.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 21, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## freebyrd (May 26, 2011)

trauma sucked for me, failed the first time through, did the retake at the end of the day on a different scenario,
the reason the proctor failed me the first time is i didn't verbalize going from a rapid trauma assessment to a detailed physical exam..

my medical assessment was actually the last one of the day, and i was the last student,
it was chest pain, i really liked the proctor, when you came into the station he really put you at ease, he sat you down and chit chatted for about 5 minutes, asking about why you went into e.m.s.

asking you where your strenghths and weaknesses might be,

after i was done he asked how i thought i did? i said i thought i did pretty good,

he said pretty good? you were the best of the entire day!
made me really feel good, that helped a lot because i did my trauma retake right after that and i had a great confidence boost going in,

glad to hear you passed


----------

